# Objekt in die DB speichern und die Id zurückgeben



## lesha (17. Nov 2004)

Hi!
Wieß jemand, wie man elegant die ID von einem neugespeicherten Objekt zurückliefern kann
(bei einer "auto-inkrement"-id-Spalte aus der MySQL Datenbank)?

Danke im voraus!

Gruß, Lena


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Nov 2004)

hängt vom Treber ab, bei mysql gibts irgendsowas wie

SELECT LAST_INSERT_ID()  -- oder so ähnlich

(kannste direkt als sql absetzen)

oder bei guten jdbc treibern (ab version 3.0, ist aber nicht immer vorhanden):

st.getGeneratedKeys() 

(auf einem Statement aufrufen!)


----------



## lesha (17. Nov 2004)

Danke!
Ich habe inzwischen die java.sql.Statement-API durchgelesen und habe diese tolle Funktion gefunden. Funktioniert 1A!
Vielen Dank!
Gruß, Lena


----------

